# Armstrong compares himself to Voldemort



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Don't say I never got you anything nice:

Lance Armstrong Thinks He Is Voldemort (Both Love Drama)

"I’m that guy everybody wants to pretend never lived. But it happened, everything happened. We know what happened. Now it’s swung so far the other way... who’s that character in Harry Potter they can’t talk about? Voldemort? It’s like that on every level. If you watch the Tour on American TV, if you read about it, it’s as if you can’t mention him."


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

I guess he's obviously not a member here at RBR, huh? :lol:


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

We mention him down here in Texas, at least the part I live in. We like Lance down here.


----------



## GlobalGuy (Jun 9, 2015)

Coolhand said:


> Don't say I never got you anything nice:
> 
> Lance Armstrong Thinks He Is Voldemort (Both Love Drama)
> 
> "I’m that guy everybody wants to pretend never lived. But it happened, everything happened. We know what happened. Now it’s swung so far the other way... who’s that character in Harry Potter they can’t talk about? Voldemort? It’s like that on every level. If you watch the Tour on American TV, if you read about it, it’s as if you can’t mention him."


Like the statement or dislike it or for that matter thinking it's worth mentioning doesn't alter the fact that it's accurate. Regardless, Armstrong doesn't do himself any public good by mentioning the fact. He should remain silent or low-key on it and let others, if any, make the point.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Coolhand said:


> who’s that character in Harry Potter they can’t talk about? Voldemort? It’s like that on every level.


Lance Armstrong is a lying, scheming, self-obsessed monster, PIERS MORGAN writes | Daily Mail Online


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Lance Armstrong is a lying, scheming, self-obsessed monster, PIERS MORGAN writes | Daily Mail Online



Piers is a little late to the party as usual....

I think LA is in the pinnacle arena of massive bag of douche. But Piers is a pompous massive bag of wind...

I feel better now...


----------



## GlobalGuy (Jun 9, 2015)

The article linked in the OP is just a little thin on content and context. Cough, cough. 

Here from NBC is the full context of the place and substance of the remarks. 

Lance Armstrong: I?m Lord Voldemort | OlympicTalk


----------



## BelgianHammer (Apr 10, 2012)

Where would many RBR members be without LA to flagellate upon whenever he is seen and/or talked of? I'm no apologist, as the guy is/was a flaming a##hole (rode with him & Posties during one training camp after 2nd TDF win, and as Tom W would turn and say, the kid is just a nautral-born dick, lol), but christ, people, leave him and it all alone. Time to find someone new and more current to heap upon your wisdom and mores predations.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

good review of the latest media campaign

Lance Armstrong?s latest interviews deconstructed | William Fotheringham | Sport | The Guardian


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> good review of the latest media campaign
> 
> Lance Armstrong?s latest interviews deconstructed | William Fotheringham | Sport | The Guardian


Unreal.....years later and this guy is still top 5 on this forum. It's a little embarrassing people still have a hardon for this guy.
I stopped by to see what people were saying about Sorenson and LA trumps an actually recent doping case. It's just sad


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

BelgianHammer said:


> Where would many RBR members be without LA to flagellate upon whenever he is seen and/or talked of? I'm no apologist, as the guy is/was a flaming a##hole (rode with him & Posties during one training camp after 2nd TDF win, and as Tom W would turn and say, the kid is just a nautral-born dick, lol), but christ, people, leave him and it all alone. Time to find someone new and more current to heap upon your wisdom and mores predations.


Who else can we pick on? Pro Cycling is clean now doncha know?


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

jlandry said:


> Who else can we pick on? Pro Cycling is clean now doncha know?


Once again.....news breaks about CSC and here is this thread in the top two and no mention of the organized doping on CSC on the forum.
I guess LA's interviews are better conversation than the Dutch doping report. For a bunch of guys who claim they would all like to see LA go away, you sure keep talking about everything he does. Falsetti, probably has LA's poop schedule memorized, just waiting for a chance to tell the world that LA's used illegal methods to fix his constipation.


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

David Loving said:


> We mention him down here in Texas, at least the part I live in. We like Lance down here.


Speak for yourself. I remember him in his amateur racing days as well as at a few XC races and he was _always _a prick.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

SicBith said:


> Once again.....news breaks about CSC and here is this thread in the top two and no mention of the organized doping on CSC on the forum.
> I guess LA's interviews are better conversation than the Dutch doping report. For a bunch of guys who claim they would all like to see LA go away, you sure keep talking about everything he does. Falsetti, probably has LA's poop schedule memorized, just waiting for a chance to tell the world that LA's used illegal methods to fix his constipation.


Is there some reason why you can't start a thread on the Belgian doping report?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Fireform said:


> Is there some reason why you can't start a thread on the Belgian doping report?


better to pick a thread from a week before the report was released and then throw some personal insults around.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

SicBith said:


> Once again.....news breaks about CSC and here is this thread in the top two and no mention of the organized doping on CSC on the forum.
> I guess LA's interviews are better conversation than the Dutch doping report. For a bunch of guys who claim they would all like to see LA go away, you sure keep talking about everything he does. Falsetti, probably has LA's poop schedule memorized, just waiting for a chance to tell the world that LA's used illegal methods to fix his constipation.


Which Dutch report?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

SicBith said:


> I stopped by to see what people were saying about Sorenson


Sorenson Who?


----------



## jpick915 (May 7, 2006)

I think folks meant to cite the Danish Report. Danish, Dutch, what's the difference right?

Anti-Doping Denmark report reveals widespread doping under Riis at CSC | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

Voldemort was better looking.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

I propose that any time the word Armstrong appears in a post, or in a thread title, that Coolhand edit it to _vacated_. :lol:

That horse has been beaten so much that it's now horse paste.


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

den bakker said:


> Which Dutch report?


You know which one and I think you just insulted me as well. That's not nice.


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

jpick915 said:


> I think folks meant to cite the Danish Report. Danish, Dutch, what's the difference right?
> 
> Anti-Doping Denmark report reveals widespread doping under Riis at CSC | Cyclingnews.com


Jes sirz. You are correct. Where I've from a Danish is a breakfast roll and Dutch is merican for Denmark. Jeez


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

SicBith said:


> You know which one and I think you just insulted me as well. That's not nice.


well you northern mexicans are a bit sensitive so sorry. 
who is this Sorenson then?


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

den bakker said:


> well you northern mexicans are a bit sensitive so sorry.
> who is this Sorenson then?


You know who that is as well. He works for Tinkoff. Do you know who that is? How dare you call me northern.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

SicBith said:


> Jes sirz. You are correct. Where I've from a Danish is a breakfast roll and Dutch is merican for Denmark. Jeez


careful you don't choke on that danish roll.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

SicBith said:


> Unreal.....years later and this guy is still top 5 on this forum. It's a little embarrassing people still have a hardon for this guy.
> I stopped by to see what people were saying about Sorenson and LA trumps an actually recent doping case. It's just sad


Agreed, it is odd there are still a few groupies defending him.


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Agreed, it is odd there are still a few groupies defending him.


Same old song from you. Do you have any insights on the recent doping events or does your expertise end after the letter G.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Coolhand said:


> Don't say I never got you anything nice:
> 
> Lance Armstrong Thinks He Is Voldemort (Both Love Drama)
> 
> "I’m that guy everybody wants to pretend never lived. But it happened, everything happened. We know what happened. Now it’s swung so far the other way... who’s that character in Harry Potter they can’t talk about? Voldemort? It’s like that on every level. If you watch the Tour on American TV, if you read about it, it’s as if you can’t mention him."


Then it's true. That bronzed testicle from the movie _Ted_ really does exist, and it's a horcrux so Lance can live eternally. Quick, someone find me a basilisk fang so I can smite this guy in the nut.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

SicBith said:


> Same old song from you. Do you have any insights on the recent doping events or does your expertise end after the letter G.


If you bothered to read more then just the Armstrong threads you would see I have commented often on Krueziger, the UCI, Astana, Altitude tents vs EPO etc.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

jpick915 said:


> I think folks meant to cite the Danish Report. Danish, Dutch, what's the difference right?
> 
> Anti-Doping Denmark report reveals widespread doping under Riis at CSC | Cyclingnews.com


that's because the only team that had systematic doping was USPS / Disco...oh wait


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> If you bothered to read more then just the Armstrong threads you would see I have commented often on Krueziger, the UCI, Astana, Altitude tents vs EPO etc.


iF yoU read this post completely you would have noticed I was indeed looking for any information on the latest doping violations and when all I found was a lame LA thread it got under my skin. It amazes me that the very people who passionately hate the guy still give him a soap box to tell his story from.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

atpjunkie said:


> that's because the only team that had systematic doping was USPS / Disco...oh wait


What fool said that?


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

SicBith said:


> it got under my skin.


:cryin:


----------

